# System with bugs.



## luansouza_1991 (Aug 29, 2022)

system with bugs, sometimes the image appears distorted or mixed, I installed all the drivers and the problem continues.

a brief summary:
the microphone is not working, I have bugs in the video drive, getting some squares, or mixing the screen images.


 compiler: clang v: 13.0.0 Desktop: Cinnamon 4.8.6
    OS: FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p1
Machine:
  Type: Laptop System: Intel product: HuronRiver Platform v: 0.1
    serial: N/A
  Mobo: Intel model: Emerald Lake v: FAB1 serial: 1 BIOS: Phoenix
    v: 1.09A rev: 0.1 date: 07/14/2011
CPU:
  Info: 8-core model: Intel Core i7-2630QM bits: 64 type: MCP
    arch: Sandy Bridge rev: 7 cache: L1: 64 KiB L2: 256 KiB L3: 6 MiB
    note: check
  Speed (MHz): 1995 min/max: N/A cores: No OS support for core speeds.
  Features: avx avx lm lm nx nx pae pae sse sse sse2 sse2 sse3 sse3
    ssse3 ssse3 vmx vmx
Graphics:
  Device-1: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics
    driver: vgapci bus-ID: 0:0:2.0
  Display: server: X.Org 1.20.14 driver: loaded: intel
    resolution: 1366x768~60Hz
  OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 3000 (SNB GT2)
    v: 3.3 Mesa 21.3.8 direct render: Yes
Audio:
  Device-1: Intel 6 Series/C200 Series Family High Definition Audio
    driver: hdac bus-ID: 0:0:27.0
  Sound Server-1: OSS v: 2009061500 running: yes
  Sound Server-2: sndio v: N/A running: yes
  Sound Server-3: JACK v: 1.9.21 running: no
  Sound Server-4: PulseAudio v: 14.2 running: no
  Sound Server-5: PipeWire v: 0.3.54 running: no
Network:
  Device-1: Realtek RTL810xE PCI Express Fast Ethernet driver: re
    port: N/A bus-ID: 0:1:0.0
  IF: re0 state: no carrier speed: N/A duplex: N/A
    mac: 00:e0:4c:2f:cb:2b
  Device-2: Intel Wireless 7265 driver: iwm bus-ID: 0:7:0.0
  IF-ID-1: wlan0 state: associated speed: N/A duplex: N/A
    mac: d0:c6:37:26:18:bc
Bluetooth:
  Device-1: 8087:0a2a type: USB driver: N/A bus-ID: 1-1.3:3
  Report: No OS support. Is a comparable bluetooth tool available?
RAID:
  Device-1: zroot type: zfs status: ONLINE level: linear raw:
    size: 220 GiB free: 177 GiB zfs-fs: size: 213.19 GiB free: 169.81 GiB
  Components: Online: 1:
Drives:
  Local Storage: total: raw: 223.57 GiB usable: 656.76 GiB
    used: 41.6 GiB (6.3%)
  ID-1: /dev/ada0 vendor: AEGO model: SSD 240GB  size: 223.57 GiB
    scheme: GPT
Partition:
  ID-1: / size: 208.79 GiB used: 38.98 GiB (18.7%) fs: zfs
    logical: zroot/ROOT/default
  ID-2: /boot/efi size: 259.9 MiB used: 1.8 MiB (0.7%) fs: msdosfs
    dev: /dev/ada0p1
  ID-3: /tmp size: 169.81 GiB used: 1.7 MiB (0.0%) fs: zfs
    logical: zroot/tmp
  ID-4: /usr/home size: 169.81 GiB used: 96 KiB (0.0%) fs: zfs
    logical: zroot/usr/home
  ID-5: /var/log size: 169.81 GiB used: 1.3 MiB (0.0%) fs: zfs
    logical: zroot/var/log
  ID-6: /var/tmp size: 169.81 GiB used: 320 KiB (0.0%) fs: zfs
    logical: zroot/var/tmp
Swap:
  ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 2 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%)
    dev: /dev/ada0p3
Sensors:
  System Temperatures: cpu: 53.0 C mobo: N/A
  Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A
Info:
  Processes: 134 Uptime: 1h 8m Memory: 7.87 GiB used: 3.1 GiB (39.4%)
  Init: init (BSD) Compilers: gcc: 11.3.0 clang: 13.0.0 Packages: 4
  note: see --pkg Shell: csh v: 6.22.04 inxi: 3.3.11


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2022)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## CuatroTorres (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe this will help you:









						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

